# Which Rupes?



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

After many years detailing using my DAS-6 I am now looking to add a Rupes machine into my detailing collection!

I tried the Bigfoot system at waxstock & really liked it- but which one?

Current thoughts are the Bigfoot 21 which gives the larger throw, and add the smaller backing plate if I need it - but what do you guys think?


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

They have just announced Bigfoot 21 mk 2 .With more powerful motor , I think I would wait for its release . 
Then maybe with a new one planned there may be some good deals on existing stock.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I would suggest the 15 over the 21. It's more controllable and easier to work on the more intricate panels. I run a 15 and 75 at work we have a 21 but use that on bigger flatter panels.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a 15 & 75 but would personally buy now a duetto and the kamikaze collection 3inch backing plate !
All great polisher all down to personal preference and money .
Best is try them out and find out which works best for you.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

obelix1 said:


> I got a 15 & 75 but would personally buy now a duetto and the kamikaze collection 3inch backing plate !
> All great polisher all down to personal preference and money .
> Best is try them out and find out which works best for you.


Why duetto over the others? Is it as powerfull and robust if you will have to use it with very hard paint?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I have the 15 and the mini. Wouldn't ask for anything else. Both amazing tools and help get the job done a lot faster.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Duetto runs very smooth doubt the 3mm in through makes such a big difference .
If you need more cut try the mircofiber pads &#55357;&#56397;.
The 21 I find limit you quite a bit due to the big through and pads , great for large areas like roofs on the other hand !
Duetto and 15 are both great , personally find the duetto a touch better but as I said personal preference best to try them b4 buying !


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You can find 3 inch backing plate that fits to duetto? Which one is heavier and smoother 15 or duetto?


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

15 is heavier but the duetto runs smoother !
You can get a 3 inch backing plate quiet expensive but cheaper than a second polisher !

http://www.detailcentral.com.au/kamikaze-tuned-backing-plates/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Duetto is a perfect all rounder! Add the Kamikaze 3" backing plate and its unstoppable! So smooth, so powerful. Better built than my Bigfoot 21 too.

Regular 5" polishing










Kamikaze 3" backing plate










3" MF pad on the 3" backing plate


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How durable this is? It has only 1 year warranty. Looks like nice bit of kit.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Doh I sold my rupes duetto, would have kept it had the smaller plate been about then. Well made bit of kit, but I prefer the flex tbh


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone used a EU rupes in UK with an adaptor?
Just wondering if it will be the same power with the adaptor.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How durable this is? It has only 1 year warranty. Looks like nice bit of kit.


is what sorry? Polisher or backing plate?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Both.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

shakey85 said:


> Has anyone used a EU rupes in UK with an adaptor?
> Just wondering if it will be the same power with the adaptor.


I bought my 75 in Germany Works great over here and in Germany 😂Used it in both countries pretty sure only the plug is different !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Both.


Well with the Kamikaze backing plate, you'll never have to buy another backing plate again. Its solid, a work of art!

The Duetto is a beast! I'm very happy with mine, it's perfect. Quiet, smooth, powerful, very well built. You know it's a decent polisher as soon as you look at it.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> Well with the Kamikaze backing plate, you'll never have to buy another backing plate again. Its solid, a work of art!
> 
> The Duetto is a beast! I'm very happy with mine, it's perfect. Quiet, smooth, powerful, very well built. You know it's a decent polisher as soon as you look at it.


Saw the backing plates at waxstock shame they were only for display would have bought one straight away .
As Raven said piece of art and build to perfection !


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any resellers europe?


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Any resellers europe?


Not as much I know send clean your car a mail regarding the backing plates but no response yet


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Karl woods said:


> They have just announced Bigfoot 21 mk 2 .With more powerful motor , I think I would wait for its release .
> Then maybe with a new one planned there may be some good deals on existing stock.


Yeah I had heard that too- any idea when it will be released?


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I would suggest the 15 over the 21. It's more controllable and easier to work on the more intricate panels. I run a 15 and 75 at work we have a 21 but use that on bigger flatter panels.


Is that still the case even with the smaller backing plate?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

obelix1 said:


> Saw the backing plates at waxstock shame they were only for display would have bought one straight away .
> As Raven said piece of art and build to perfection !


Yeah I chose getting a Duetto over the Mini simply because of the Kamikaze backing plate. I actually bought the Kamikaze backing plate before the Duetto! 

I will be getting the 5" Kamikaze backing plate for my Duetto now, after having the 3" plate. They are awesome! Yes they are expensive, but I'll never have to buy another backing plate. I've already gone through 2 backing plates for my Rupes 21, and they're not cheap.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

NMN said:


> Is that still the case even with the smaller backing plate?


The 75 has the small backing plate anyway. I found that it saved me a lot of time when were on a detail just having the two machines. I havent tried putting a smaller backing plate on a 15 or 21 but that said we do sell the backing plate from the LHR15 by itself so that people with an LHR21 can install this backing plate so that you can use the smaller 5.5" (130/150) pads. We have found that there are some out there who prefer the smaller pads with the larger throw of the LHR21.

Im not sure if that answers what you asked lol


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Some news about the Bigfood 21 MK2!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Yeah I chose getting a Duetto over the Mini simply because of the Kamikaze backing plate. I actually bought the Kamikaze backing plate before the Duetto!
> 
> I will be getting the 5" Kamikaze backing plate for my Duetto now, after having the 3" plate. They are awesome! Y


Any videos with kamikaze 3" plate on? Considering to buy used Duetto with 200€...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about Duetto finishing ability? Is it good enough to do whole car to it? It has quite fast minimum opm...

Does Rupes system work well with SMAT polishes like Op Polish II and if so which would be best technique?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Ayone using 21 Mk2 with 5" backing plate?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Joel79 said:


> Ayone using 21 Mk2 with 5" backing plate?


Yup, and no problems at all, you get the larger throw with the flexibility of a smaller pad:thumb:

The only caveat i would attach is that you still need to be careful on smaller areas.


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Ok good to know :thumb: i allready have the 15 mk2, but i would like to buy 21 mk2 and duetto and get 3" kamikaze plate and sell the 15. Then i would have two machines and four backing plate options. And later i will get ibrid so then i would have perfect setup of tools


----------

